# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة ويس جرين

## twinckle

:Salam Allah: 

أنا مسجله بنتي في ويس جرين... أحس انها منظمه و كل شي.. بس بعد أبا آراء اللي عيالهم منزمان فيها... شو رايكم؟؟ شو مميزاتها؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## NOORAM

منو عيالها في مدرسة ويس جرين
يالله نتبادل الخبرات أنا عيالي في الصف الثالث والسادس والتاسع إذا تبون أوراق مال العام أنا حاضرة بس أنا أبغي أوراق مال الصفوف اللي ذكرتا

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## NOORAM

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## leeds

ان شاء الله تحصلين 

انا ولدي بعده صف ثاني 

البنات باذن الله يفيدونج 

كيف دراستهم في المدرسه انا احس بصعوبه في فهم منهاجهم

----------


## NOORAM

والله الغالية المنهاج زينه بس وايد واجبات

----------


## NOORAM

للرفع

----------


## **rose**

انا بنتي ف جراد ون *_*

----------


## كل الاسامى

*السلام عليكم يا بنات**
بنتى هذا العام سجلتها فى مدرسه ويسجرين الدوليه بالشارقه بس صراحه دى اول بنت لى تدخل المدرسه و بسبب انهم ما بيعطوا الاولاد هوم ورك بالبيت بحس انى انا بعيده عن مدرستها 
فيا ريت الى ليها اولاد فى kg1 و kg2 يشاركوا معانا علشان نتبادل الخبرات عن الدراسه رايك فيها و كيفيه متابعتك لابنك او بنتك او النشاطات الى بيعملوهااو الحفلات و ايه بيحتاجوه فيها و كده يعنى

و طبعا kg2علشان نعرف كل شئ عن السنه الجيه بالنسبالهم و نحاول نحضرلها كويس و طبعا لتبادل الخبرات بين امهات اطفال kg2
ايه رايكم فى الموضوع ارجوا التفاعل علشان نفيد بعض و لو حتى برفع الموضوع 

انا ابدأ بنتى فى kg1 مع ميس فاميا و صراحه هى ممتازه لكن جد شويه كعاده الاجانب ههههه

اول سؤال بساله بالنسبه لانتقال بنتى من هاى السنه الى kg2 هل بحتاج اسجلها تانى من جديد فى وقت التسجيل بشهر اربعه و لا تلقائى هى بتنتقل للصف التالى و على انا بس تسديد المصروفات؟؟

و ثانيا بقدم لابنى ان شاء الله العام القادم فى النيرسرى بنفس المدرسه ايه رايكم و هل بيكون فيه تخفيض فى مصروفات تانى طفل و لا لا ؟؟

مشكورين مقدما*

----------


## خوخه المنصوري

مرحبا حبوبة 

الظاهر انا بنتي مع بنتج عند ميس فاميا 

بنتج kg1q؟

انا عن نفسي اشوف المدرسة واااايد اوكي بس اهتمامهم بالانجليزي كثير اكثر من التربية الاسلامية 

بنتي باللغه العربية ممتازة بس التربية الاسلامية مش ولابد 

مادري افكر اطلعها السنه الجاية

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## خوخه المنصوري

وينكم

----------


## gucci549

هلا 
انا بنتي في كي جي 1 و الحمد لله مرتاحه و مدرستها وايد زينه
انا عيالي كلهم في المدرسه و ما شاء الله في مراحل مختلفه, من خبرتي اقدر اقول ان لمدة 8 سنوات انا ما عندي اي ملاحظات عليهم بالعكس كل سنه اشوف ان في تحسن من ناحية المناهج و الامتحانات طبعا انتو عيالكم بعدهم صغار .
بالنسبه لكي جي 1 ما فيه واجبات بس في كي جي 2 بيبتدون يعطونهم واجب بس في الويكند .
في شهر 4 بيبعثون رساله اذا كنتي تبغين تخلين عيالج في المدرسه لازم تسيرين تدفعين القسط الاول .
النيرسري ممتازه فيها مس رنده مصريه هي المسؤله عن الحضانه و على فكره مش دفاعا عن المدرسه بس انا اشوف عيال خواني و عيال جيرانا بصراحه احس عيالي تأسيسهم وايد زين حتى في العربي و الدين .
و اخيرا حبيت اقول ان المدرسه شديده شوي ووايد فيها شغل و واجبات و هذا اللي يخليني ساعات اطفر بس ارجع واقول هذا الشي بينفعهم في دراستهم الجامعية ان شاء الله و الله يبارك في عيالنا و عيالكم.

----------


## كل الاسامى

> وينكم


و الله امس كتبت رد طويل و فكرت انه اتنشر بس طلع لا  :Frown: 

حبيبتى بنتى فى kg1n فالظاهر ان ميس فاميا يمكن بتدرس اكتر من كلاس

انتى ايه انطباعك عنها شخصيا؟؟
بالنسبه للمدرسه انا اشوف انها ممتازه بصراحه و بالنسبه للتربيه الاسلاميه اظن ان كل المدارس حتى العربيه متساويين فى المنهج اهم شئ التركيز فى البيت على تعليم مبادئ الدين فى الحياه اليوميه اما القران فانا بفكر اجيب محفظه لبنتى فى البيت او اوديها مركز تحفيظ فى الاجازه ان شاء الله

اليوم اخر يوم بالتيرم الاول و راح يستلموا التقارير 

يلا يا جماعه ننتظر التفاعل

----------


## ام بطوطة

للرفع

----------


## يمنات

* السموحه

**يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمه


*

----------

